# Need help identifying - possible Ball?



## patrickcosby82 (Aug 11, 2015)

First 2 pictures and middle jar in the 3rd photo are of dark aqua (bluish emerald?) jar with "Masons Patent" and no other markings.  Research on the Google machine leads me to believe it may be a less common Ball jar, but I could also know just enough to get this dangerously wrong.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Aug 11, 2015)

Patrick, here's what the late Dick Roller says about this jar in the Standard Reference:  "Maker uncertain, but possibly Loogootee Glass Co., Loogootee IN.  Note: in the early 1900s, Loogootee Glass Co. letterheads stated 'Manufacturers of Exclusively Machine Made Jars' and showed a jar lettered Mason's Patent.  However, it is also likely that several small glass houses made this style jar in the 1900s - 1910s."  I think it's unlikely that Ball made this jar as by the early 1900s they were putting their name on any and all jars sold for home canning.   -Tammy


----------



## jargeezr (Aug 12, 2015)

Great info Tammy. The first jar on the left in your group photo is an example of Ball buying a company making the Mason's Patent jars. Ball took the acquired molds and added "The Ball Jar" to the mold above Mason's. This is an early acquisition (1888-1893) per the Red Book of Fruit Jars and is worth $25 to $35 in aqua. I think it's a little later because Ball didn't start buying other companies until about 1898. Also this jar is listed as having a clear version worth $100 to $150. The Ball plant in Muncie didn't have the ability to make clear jars until 1906 per Frank Ball's "Memoirs". Welcome to jar collecting.


----------



## RED Matthews (Aug 12, 2015)

iInteresting info.  I have a lot of jars, that I am reviewing now, that I haven't hsf timre to do before.  RED M.


----------



## patrickcosby82 (Aug 13, 2015)

Thank you jarsnstuff and jargeezer for the valuable info.


----------

